# Need help deciding on a new mod



## Jansen (19/6/19)

Hi guys,

So I had some bad luck over the weekend where my Vaporesso Switcher LE with single coil Zues was stolen and I need a new mod now 

I already managed to get another Zues tank so I'm fine with that but now looking at all the mods I'm just totally confused xD.

I am looking at either a VooPoo Drag 2 or the Tesla Poker 218. I didn't really look at other mods and like the look and feel of both the mentioned mods.

I know there is a lot of experienced vapers on here so I decided to get information from the horse's mouth so to speak. Any information will be highly appreciated!

Oh and btw, I am based in Centurion if anyone knows of any good deals close-by!


----------



## Resistance (20/6/19)

The drag and tesla is both good mods but I cant help you here.

@spyro
@StompieZA some help pls!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (20/6/19)

@spyro


----------



## RainstormZA (20/6/19)

Don't get the Drag 2 yet, there are some issues with it that needs to be fixed. I have the Drag 2 Platinum myself.

So far my trusty Pico 21700 has been great. I don't regret buying it. Battery life is good, lasts me nearly 24 hours.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## vicTor (21/6/19)

Resistance said:


> @spyro



it seems Spyro left the building bro

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JurgensSt (21/6/19)

Hi

Other two mods that you can look at

*iJoy SHOGUN UNIV 180W*
*Rincoe Mechman 228W*

They the same shape as the other two you have mentioned and they all around the same price

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (21/6/19)

The Drag 2 Platinum is my current daily mod for the last 2 months and im very happy with it. Yeah it does sometimes randomly ask me if i have installed a new coil which is irritating but get that more on the subohm tank than my RTA.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Jansen (21/6/19)

Thanks for the replies! My head is going in the way of the Tesla but I will do some more research

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (21/6/19)

IMO - get yourself a DRAG 1 and save some money. It's still one of the hardest hitting mods there is. 

I'll never get rid of mine.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## CJB85 (21/6/19)

Jansen said:


> Thanks for the replies! My head is going in the way of the Tesla but I will do some more research


@Vapers Corner has a couple of the Poker mods, if I recall correctly, maybe check them out? I recently bought the Punk 85 and it has the same chipset in it. I am pretty happy with the mod, except the magnet on my door fell out on day two and has broken in half since. The poker is also a Zinc Alloy, so be prepared for HEAVY. I was looking at the Poker myself, but my wife said the Punk suited me better...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jansen (22/6/19)

CJB85 said:


> @Vapers Corner has a couple of the Poker mods, if I recall correctly, maybe check them out? I recently bought the Punk 85 and it has the same chipset in it. I am pretty happy with the mod, except the magnet on my door fell out on day two and has broken in half since. The poker is also a Zinc Alloy, so be prepared for HEAVY. I was looking at the Poker myself, but my wife said the Punk suited me better...



I watched a few reviews and they said it's quite heavy but I like a heavy mod and love the idea of the magnet door!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jansen (8/7/19)

Just some feedback. I received my Tesla Poker 218 and I love this mod!! Some pictures:

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver (8/7/19)

Looks great @Jansen 
All the best with the Poker!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BoboVA (14/8/19)

StompieZA said:


> The Drag 2 Platinum is my current daily mod for the last 2 months and im very happy with it. Yeah it does sometimes randomly ask me if i have installed a new coil which is irritating but get that more on the subohm tank than my RTA.


Somehow a friend gave me Drag 2 Platinum. He also made me happy for everyone.


----------

